# Stretching



## racoon02 (May 12, 2003)

Ok, I was shaving erlier and I noticed that I am extremely stiff now than when I used to play football. As my muscles get bigger from BB'ing I get more stiff. Is it good to stretch alot or should I just let my muscles recover naturally. I am noticing this with my legs also.

I guess what im asking, will stretching hinder my bulking? Thats ok if so, I dont mind being non-flexible if my muscles keep getting bigger.


----------



## gr81 (May 12, 2003)

you will build a substantially larger amount of muscle in the long run if you stretch. you definately want to stretch your muscles


----------



## racoon02 (May 12, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Arnold (May 12, 2003)

yes, stretching is good.


----------



## ClayEdgin (May 13, 2003)

Yoga.  It's not just for leotard-wearing fruitcakes anymore.  Take yoga.  Seriously.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 13, 2003)

All the hardcore BB's take yoga at my gym.  It may have something to do with the fact that all of the cute girls take it.


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2003)

although I do not believe in "hard" stretching to the point where you get sore, which you often do in Yoga.


----------



## racoon02 (May 13, 2003)

Yea yea, Ive watched SNL.. we all know everyone takes yoga so they can eventually suck their own D*ck


----------



## gopro (May 13, 2003)

Stretch the muscles you train after the workout is over. Not before or during. Wait until you are done. Stretching at this time can enhance, not hinder, growth!


----------



## jasonbrunt (May 13, 2003)

GP...curious, I have always heard it is good to stretch before working out.  Don't get me wrong, I will probably take your advice, but why not before aswell?


----------



## Malachor (May 13, 2003)

i'm curious to hear why not before or during.  i always do.


----------



## gr81 (May 13, 2003)

There is no way I could train the legs without stretching them prior. I probably have 2 or 3 different 15 min stretching sessions on leg day before I train them, just to get them loose and ready, and so as not to pull anything. GP, your saying you should train them cold? why is that?


----------



## gopro (May 14, 2003)

To the above 3 posts...

No, I don't think that a muscle should be trained cold. There should be a warmup to get the body temp up...bike, treadmill, etc...plus warmup sets for the muscle being trained and those that surround it. However, stretching the target muscle before training it, and even during the session has been shown to DECREASE its strength/power output!

"Warmup" before, but stretch after.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> although I do not believe in "hard" stretching to the point where you get sore, which you often do in Yoga.


That sounds like some horrible yoga classes you've been to, Prince.  I have not had that experience and I used to take yoga seriously twice a week.  If my muscles were already sore (especially my shoulders), taking a yoga class would usually loosen them up.


----------



## sawheet (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> To the above 3 posts...
> 
> No, I don't think that a muscle should be trained cold. There should be a warmup to get the body temp up...bike, treadmill, etc...plus warmup sets for the muscle being trained and those that surround it. However, stretching the target muscle before training it, and even during the session has been shown to DECREASE its strength/power output!
> ...




Yes warm up slightly then stretch Inbetween movements.  Never stretch cold, the Golgi tendon needs time to release.  I personally never stretch legs until I am well into workout.  gopro


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by eskimo515 *_
> That sounds like some horrible yoga classes you've been to, Prince.  I have not had that experience and I used to take yoga seriously twice a week.  If my muscles were already sore (especially my shoulders), taking a yoga class would usually loosen them up.



actually, I have never taken a Yoga class, that is just what I have heard from people.


----------



## gr81 (May 16, 2003)

hey go pro, I am having a hard time believeing what you are saying about not stretching before training. I have read a study stating that stretching actually releases like %10 more GH in your body than would be released without stretching, plus not stretching a muscle increases the likeliness of injury.


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2003)

gr81, what gopro says is true.   A streched muscle is strongest at a 110% range of flexibility.  This means that if the muscle doesn't reach that 110% it is not being streched efficiently enough to cause the muscle spindle to transmit information to the spinal cord to sitmulate the golgi tendon organ and cause autogenic inhibition which will relax the muscle and let it strech a bit more.  If the muscle is cold, as it is pre-workout, then it can't be streched to its maximum potential and you are wasting your time.  .  After your workout the muscle is warmed up and can be taken back to that 110% range that is needed to increase surface area of the muscle which will help to build more muscle size.  Pre workout ballistic streching is best becuase you are not holding a strech, you are moving through a range of motion and helping to warm the muscle up and get blood into it.  The only time I would say static streching pre workout can be helpful is if you need to strech a really stiff muscle which may inhibit range of motion of a particular exercise.  For example, streching out your soleus, if it is really tight, so that you can get a full range of motion during squats.

can you post your study please?


----------



## gopro (May 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> hey go pro, I am having a hard time believeing what you are saying about not stretching before training. I have read a study stating that stretching actually releases like %10 more GH in your body than would be released without stretching, plus not stretching a muscle increases the likeliness of injury.



There are so many studies out there that claim you can release more GH by doing this and more Test by doing that...its almost as if soon there will be study saying that when you sneeze you release more IGF-1.

Anyway, what P-funk says above is true, but also remember that stretching a cold muscle can cause injury on one hand, and on the other it will reduce that muscles strength during a workout. I wouldn't want that, would you?

I believe stretching is very valuable and can cause more muscle growth through various mechanisms. I think that exercises that have a strong stretch component are very important for building mass, and that a hard stretching session AFTER training has tons of benefits as well.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> remember that stretching a cold muscle can cause injury on one hand,
> 
> Sorry to disagree with you here GP but having an extensive martial arts background that spands over 32 years (started at age 8) this is incorrect.   Stretching a cold muscle will not cause injury IF DONE PROPERLY (just the opposite)  The only time an injury would occur is if the the individual is bouncing or over stretching too quickly.  Like any excercise, you perform warmup stretches prior to performing full stretches.
> ...



I totally AGREE once again for all the reasons you (GP) and P-FUNK.


----------



## gopro (May 19, 2003)

Thanks Fire...





(your check is in the mail...shhhh)


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

hahahaha  GP!!!  You are a wealth of knowledge my friend.  It's kinda freeky!!!  I hope people here appreciate all your input.  I sure do!!!!


----------



## gopro (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hahahaha  GP!!!  You are a wealth of knowledge my friend.  It's kinda freeky!!!  I hope people here appreciate all your input.  I sure do!!!!



Fire, it is people like you that make me WANT to help.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

Why thank you GP. With that said don't be surprised if I show up at your door with my gym bag one day.  hahahahaha


----------



## gopro (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Why thank you GP. With that said don't be surprised if I show up at your door with my gym bag one day.  hahahahaha


----------



## The Berg Master (May 21, 2003)

Is it also important to stretch for the joints and ligaments etc.?


----------



## gopro (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The Berg Master *_
> Is it also important to stretch for the joints and ligaments etc.?



Yes, but do it after training, not before.


----------



## DIVINITUS (May 21, 2003)

I'm not doubting it, but my only problem with p-Funk's statement above about being more flexible after you lift (because you warm up the muscle) is...well...I (personally) am not at all more flexible.  In fact, I am much stiffer and less flexible AFTER lifting do to the "pump" I get.  Sometimes, depending on the muscles I've worked that particular day, there are certain places on my body (like right hand over left shoulder trying to touch left shoulder blade) that I simply cannot reach after working out.


----------



## gopro (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DIVINITUS *_
> I'm not doubting it, but my only problem with p-Funk's statement above about being more flexible after you lift (because you warm up the muscle) is...well...I (personally) am not at all more flexible.  In fact, I am much stiffer and less flexible AFTER lifting do to the "pump" I get.  Sometimes, depending on the muscles I've worked that particular day, there are certain places on my body (like right hand over left shoulder trying to touch left shoulder blade) that I simply cannot reach after working out.



I know what you are saying, but that lack of flexibilty is only b/c your muscles are pumped and therefore "getting in the way" of eachother. The joints, tendons, ligaments, and muscles THEMSELVES are more flexible when warm.

Regardless, if we are talking about muscle hypertrophy, which is the specific interest of most on this board, then stretching after a workout is far more productive.


----------



## DIVINITUS (May 22, 2003)

Thanks, GP.  On the other hand, when it comes to joints, tendons, etc. I do feel more limber.  I usually shoot hoops for about 15-20 minutes after I lift and after that I feel much looser (sp?).


----------



## gopro (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DIVINITUS *_
> Thanks, GP.  On the other hand, when it comes to joints, tendons, etc. I do feel more limber.  I usually shoot hoops for about 15-20 minutes after I lift and after that I feel much looser (sp?).


----------



## firestorm (May 24, 2003)

I have no Idea how you can shoot hoops directly after a workout.  I've tried it and if I did arms,, I had absolutely no control shooting and couldn't even hit the backboard.  After legs, it was almost impossible to run. My legs would give out.  I prefer a shower and a gallon of water.  hahahaha


----------



## DIVINITUS (May 25, 2003)

Don't get me wrong here, I couldn't exactly "compete" after lifting, but it does get me loose.  I like to use the comparison that after lifting, it feels like I am shooting with someone else's arms!!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

Very Good analogy there Divinitus.  I feel like one of Jerry's Kids.  hahaha


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2003)

While we are on the topic of stretching,GP,you have any good reads on the burning of "lactic acids" prior to a good work out or for me a good bike ride.The what,why and why not!!!
In the case of Mountain bike riding, Road riding,I know it's recomended to spinn afterward to burn those acids,what happens if you don't...(high cadense/low resistance)
Always good to understand why you're doing something,as oppose to just doing it because somebody told you to do so.


----------



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

I can answer that for you Dero,, you spin afterwards cause somebody told you to and that is that.  Just do as your told bitch!!!!   HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I can answer that for you Dero,, you spin afterwards cause somebody told you to and that is that.  Just do as your told bitch!!!!   HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


BUTT I wanna understand why I'm doing it...
   
It's my nature to want to understand!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

I know buddy. I totally agree with you. I wish I had the real answer for you but in this case I don not.  We'll have to wait for GP for this one buddy.  I look forward to the answer myself.
PS  GP  put your response in laymens terms so I can understand the answer too)  hahahaha


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2003)

Here's one...   Lactic acid


----------



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

Excellent Dero my man. Thank you!!!!


----------



## gopro (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> While we are on the topic of stretching,GP,you have any good reads on the burning of "lactic acids" prior to a good work out or for me a good bike ride.The what,why and why not!!!
> In the case of Mountain bike riding, Road riding,I know it's recomended to spinn afterward to burn those acids,what happens if you don't...(high cadense/low resistance)
> Always good to understand why you're doing something,as oppose to just doing it because somebody told you to do so.




Not sure what you're asking my friend? Are you asking why its a good idea to do low resistance riding AFTER high resistance riding in terms of flushing out existing lactic acid in the used muscles??


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

I was trying to understand the whole concept off why the lactic acid,why flush it and what happens if you don't.
But I think it's all explained in the article I found (which I did a link to)If you know of other good article,it would be greatly appreciated!!!
Thanks GP!!


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

I did some thinking regarding stretching prior to a workout.  I think the best term here for pre workout is "warming up" the muscles.  I'm thinking in regards to legs for example.  If your not a very flexible person and your planning on performing an excercise such as lunges, I think performing a front split to loosen up the groin area is a good idea before you start your leg workout.  This should only take a maximum of 2 minutes not a full stretching regime.  Just enough to loosen up that groin area.   As for chest for another example, I personally will bring my arms in front of me and flex the chest hard a few times and then bring elbows back behind me a few times just to get the blood flowing.  This takes about 30 to 60 seconds.  That's it!!  Then I'll start with a quick warmup set for 1st excercise and off to the races from there.   
One point a little off the subject of pre stretching here:  I constantly flex the muscles I'm training between sets and shake them out a little.  It seems to keep me loose and muscles working a little bit all the time.


----------



## Kuzinbo (May 30, 2003)

*Hmmm*

 




> and on the other it will reduce that muscles strength during a workout. I wouldn't want that, would you?



Damn... That explains why I ain't gettin no stronger....  Or maybe it is the pre-beer plan I follow... Have 2 think on dat.


----------

